# rotary table



## woofy (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi all, i have just purchased a large 16"rotary table for my mill,but it is very heavy at least 2 strong men to lift! is it to heavy for a bridgeport?
woofy


----------



## 8ntsane (Feb 16, 2013)

Now that's a big R/T :yikes:

Its probably about as big as you would ever want to go on a Bridgeport.
You will find Y-axis to be a bit limited, but useable just the same. I have a 12 inch R/T on my mill,
and with a chuck mounted to the table, its one heavy bugger. Yours must be well over 250 lbs.
I think the load cap for the Bridgeport is 500 lbs, so you should be fine. I would keep that centred on the table
though. That is a fair bit of weight if hanging off to one side. On the plus side, you have lots of room on the table for work holding :biggrin: 

I guess your next purchase will be a small crane, or hydraulic lift cart to move you R/T on, and off your mill.


----------



## woofy (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi,Paul.thanks for that,i think a crane or forklift is my next milling machine purchase,the knee on my mill is also a hyd ram,so not going to be to bad to lift up and down,whilst in positionhew:,i will take on your sound advice!!
 Woofy


----------



## Jeff in Pa (Feb 17, 2013)

8ntsane said:


> .....................
> I think the load cap for the Bridgeport is 500 lbs, so you should be fine......................



 I just went to MSCDirect.com and checked, the new Bridgeports are listed at 750 lb capacity
http://beta.mscdirect.com/FlyerView...63351217&contentPath=/sales-catalogs/big-book


----------



## 8ntsane (Feb 17, 2013)

This is a product called a Sky-Hook lifting device. I have this and a hydraulic lift cart
to move my rotary table and heavy vises around the shop. The Sky-Hook is rated to lift 500 lbs, and only weighs in at 27 lbs. I attach mine to both the lathe, and mill. Some guys make there own floor mount if they use it in the same location. Mine is also bolted to my lift cart when needed. It makes heavy lifting jobs easy.

These are a one handed crane to operate, and have a auto safety lock. They are worth looking into. Though not cheap, its a crane that can be hung on the wall when not in use.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 3, 2013)

8nt,

I like that crane.  Please tell us more about it such as its manufacturer, purchase source, approx price, etc...

Harvey


----------



## Rbeckett (Mar 3, 2013)

Harvey,
If you have access to a pipe bender and a welder you can fabb one in about an hour.  The you get a 2 speed boat winch and your in bidness.  I can bend the pipe and do the weldin for reinforce,emt, but have been too ill lately to help enybody out.  It sucks to be disabled.  Sound mind trapped in a broken body disease... :et me Know if I can help.

Bob


----------

